# What's the best way to store onions and bell peppers?



## MERTON

what's the best way after  part of the item has been used, too?


----------



## Gretchen

Onions in a basket with ventilation outside the fridge. In a plastic bag in the fridge after being cut.
Bell pepper in the fridge.


----------



## sattie

If you have a vaccauum sealer, you can seal left over onion in those.... but not sure about bp.


----------



## kimbaby

I Put Both Of Mine In Seprate Ziplocs Be Carefull Not To 
Let The Bag Get Air Inside, And Then I Put Them In My Veggie Storage In Fridge...


----------



## ChefJune

Neither onions nor potatoes benefit at all from being stored in the fridge.  exception being after the onion has been cut.  and tho both onions and potatoes like to be kept in cool, dry dark places, don't store them too close together, or they'll both spoil!


----------



## FryBoy

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Neither onions nor potatoes benefit at all from being stored in the fridge. exception being after the onion has been cut. and tho both onions and potatoes like to be kept in cool, dry dark places, don't store them too close together, or they'll both spoil!


 
But does it hurt them? After all, the fridge is a cool, dark place. 

I keep onions in the vegetable compartment of the refrigerator, and seems to me that the cold keeps them from sprouting. 

I don't put the potatoes in the fridge, but that's only because my wife insists it's not good for them -- and they do sprout if not used soon enough. I think the cold would delay that, and I can't imagine why it would hurt them. Does it?


----------



## YT2095

I grow my own onions, and after picking and being put on a rack outside in the sun to dry a little, I put them in a large plastic bag, put a table spoon of powdered sulpher in it and give them all a good dusting, then I take them out and store them in my shed inside a hessian sack hung from the ceiling.
they last almost a whole year that way, and the sulpher dust stops any mildew or mold growth (it`s also harmless).

for bell peppers I have no idea, they never last that long in this house


----------



## auntdot

Maybe we should not, but we toss taters and onions in the fridge.

Onions never last very long around here.  Seems every time we are going to cook almost anything we work onions into the dish.

As for potatoes, several years ago a neighbor, who grew them, left a bag of small ones,less than the size of a half dollar around,  on the doorstep for us.  We tossed them in the veggie bin and forgot about them for about four months.

When we found them they were a tad on the soft side, but decided cook them up anyway.  If they were bad, we would just have tossed them.

They were so sweet and tasty that every once in a while I toss some small ones in the basement fridge and forget about them.

They always turn out very well when we find them again.

Anyway, just MHO.  Take care.


----------

